# CJC/GHRP Post-workout Question



## GEZA (Mar 30, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]when i pin CJC/GHRP post workout do i wait til i have my shake/carbs or can i just do them at the same time? [/FONT]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

It's best to avoid carbs for at least 30min after pinning.  Have all the protein you want though.


----------

